# Newbie looking for advice on hymer



## Peters877 (Aug 18, 2012)

Hello, I am considering buying a Hymer Mobil B540. 1st registered in 1979. It had a 2277cc petrol engine and has covered just over 77,000 miles. Can anyone help with any help on this model.

Can you tell me if this engine runs on unleaded ?
It has a manual gearbox, would it be a 4 or 5 speed box?
This vehicle had new not, no advisories and taxed.
What do I need to look out for as regards to damp ingress etc.
Any other info more than welcome.
Thanks


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

What 'base' vehicle is it on ? . . Fiat or Merc ?

. . . at that age I'd want proof that its been regular serviced & all belts inc cam belt changed - also a good look and 'squeeze' of all the rubber hoses to see if they are cracking or perished + flexible brake lines checking


----------



## Peters877 (Aug 18, 2012)

I believe it is based on the merc. The owner said it is a timing chain not timing belt. Timing belt not around in early '80's.
It has 12mths mot and no advisories. It needs a bit of TLC but who would,my after 33 years old.
Would this be a leaded or unleaded petrol engine, 2277cc?


----------



## harveystc (Sep 20, 2008)

*engine and gearbox*

Hi,welcome to the family,i would think it is leaded but as petrol has been unleaded for a long time,i would guess it will run on unleaded,but you can buy a additive to go in if you are worried,most motorist shops sell it,i would be very carefull on inspection,and if buying see the books for it,log book, see who owned it perhaps you can ask them about the history service etc,dont forget a lot of money to repair fridges heating .water pumps etc see them working first then open all lockers inside this is the damp places toilet compartment is another,has it got a step? look under it look for rot,does the floor feel spongey if it is ,new floor if it has a overhead bed check all round the corners again a place for damp,under all windows maybe brown marks that is damp,and dont forget that it will be heavy on fuel,also check the tyres for cracking on the walls as this is a big buy to replace,i hope this helps but do not be put off,just trying to save you money.regards Harveyst


----------



## Peters877 (Aug 18, 2012)

All notes taken on board. Many thanks.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

If its non-power assist steering - its going to be heavy on drivers arms - maybe have plan 'b' . . & if finances allow keep looking for something slightly newer with 'mod cons' like power steering & diesel engined . . 
there are so many personal choices what to get against what you can afford but if you buy 'old' you'll have to expect to keep digging you hands in your pockets to pay for repairs & renewals


----------



## mojitomax (Jun 9, 2012)

i have a hymer 550 on a 1982 diesel merc chassis. Give it a damn good once over and check that everything works. I bought mine as a fixer-upper and knew it would require a lot doing.

The engine seemed sound, but the gearbox failed within a couple of weeks - it was just a broken linkage so not a major problem. i'm having electrical issues at the moment. 

Would i do it again? perhaps. The problem with a 30 year old vehicle is that you never know when something will break. usually if it does break it can be fixed with spanner and not a laptop but getting parts may be tricky. i needed a fog light switch but there aren't any available so have had to improvise with an interior light switch. Merc are usually good at keeping spares for older vehicles though.

Don't worry too much about the lack of power steering. Mine doesn't have it and it's fine when moving but parking can be a bit of a problem. moving the wheen when the vehivle is completely stationary is tough. But if the truck is moving a wee bit the steering frees up massively. 

It may be worth taking someone along to check it over. Oh, and make sure you have some money set aside for repairs!

I've been lucky and only required a new gearbox linkage, water pump, dashboard switches, fog lamps and oil filter housing gaskets. 

Good luck.


----------

